# Rock solid boat blinds



## triplehooked (Dec 26, 2004)

Does anyone know the story with these guys? I cannot get any info on their web page and they aren't answering their pms. I'm waiting to hear back about a used pop up blind, but contemplating building my own. I like those clamps that Rock solid made for the gunnel. We are currently just covering up with grass mats. Not going to work well once the birds get shot at a few times...


----------



## Jhanson1114 (Sep 4, 2018)

Rock solid clamps are being sold on eBay. Just search “boat blind fast clamps”. The clamps work really well, I have used them on a couple different boats.


----------



## triplehooked (Dec 26, 2004)

Thank you, that's all I really want out of the kit they sold. I'll look for them there...


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

The kit is pretty nice. Only downfall is when the grass mats get wet it starts making the conduit sag. Make sure to tighten up bolts once in a while too. I switched to a fixed frame blind because I was tired of having to fold down the sides to drive the boa2t with the longtail on it


----------

